# Paymaster



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Dump your box. It runneth over.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

wdbrand said:


> Dump your box. It runneth over.


You do the same WD.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Done!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

done


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Pay, I got a few chunks of hickory left over from last years wood burnin. My neighbor does smoking and thought I'd cut them up for him. What's the ideal size you use?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

It is up to the size of the fire box. What does he smoke on? I like fist size chunks for my Akorn and my small offset and 16" quarter split logs for The Beast, my big offset.


----------

